# Dreamsicle



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

How do I make a dreamsicle leopard gecko? I know it consists of mack snow, RAPTOR and Enigma but im not sure what order I would breed them in and what het genes I would breed from the offspring


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

You need two Leo's that has all them trait, you will get faster result if both parents have eclipse, either expressing or HET.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

You need two Leo's that has all them trait, you will get faster result if both parents have eclipse, either expressing or HET.

Example
Eclipse snow HET Talbino/SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.


----------



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help, but how would I make the Eclipse with the co dominant super snow gene?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Juggerz said:


> Thanks for the help, but how would I make the Eclipse with the co dominant super snow gene?


Mack snow = Snow SPLIT Super snow. So you just need a Mack snow eclipse.

Example to get one.
Snow SPLIT Super snow X Eclipse normal = .

Normal HET Eclipse.
Snow HET Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow.

Then.
Snow HET Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow X Snow HET Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow = .

Normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal.
Snow Poss-HET Eclipse/SPLIT Super snow.
*Eclipse Snow SPLIT Super snow.*
Super snow Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse super snow.


----------



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

gazz said:


> Mack snow = Snow SPLIT Super snow. So you just need a Mack snow eclipse.
> 
> Example to get one.
> Snow SPLIT Super snow X Eclipse normal = .
> ...


Thanks for that, I only just realized what you said would be a total eclipse but how would I get the Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped? Sorry to bother you so much xD


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Juggerz said:


> how would I get the Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped? Sorry to bother you so much xD


Examples.
Talbino eclipse enigma X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse stripe.

or,

Talbino enigma HET Eclipse X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse stripe

or,

Talbino eclipse enigma X Talbino patternless reverse stripe HET Eclipse.

or,

Talbino enigma HET Eclipse X Talbino patternless reverse stripe HET Eclipse.


----------



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

gazz said:


> Examples.
> Talbino eclipse enigma X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse stripe.
> 
> or,
> ...


Just went on leopard gecko gene calculator and I cant find Talbino Eclipse anywhere on it


----------



## Juggerz (Jan 12, 2014)

Juggerz said:


> Just went on leopard gecko gene calculator and I cant find Talbino Eclipse anywhere on it


Never mind. I found it


----------

